# A scale question



## MoonlightSonata

Is there a name for the scale D-Eb-F#-G-A-Bb-C#-D?


----------



## Dim7

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_harmonic_scale


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dim7 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_harmonic_scale


Ah, thank you very much! It's been bothering me for a while now.


----------

